

Elastic Search - Incorporated - dabeeeenster
http://www.elasticsearch.com/blog/you-know-for-search-inc/

======
gecko
We heavily use elasticsearch as part of Kiln's infrastructure. We've actually
found it to be an _insanely_ useful tool: it scales extremely well, it's
highly redundant, it's trivial to extend, and it is _fast_. We've managed to
move every last bit of our search infrastructure (including source code),
using over 100 million documents representing 182 GB of data, and we still get
search times around 10 ms or less. It's so fast we've got an entirely new
feature built around it coming out in the next few weeks. It's just that
awesome.

The only downside we've hit with ES is poor documentation. In all other
respects, if you need search, I can unconditionally recommend it.

~~~
PascalW
I agree, ES is awesome. The poor documentation can be annoying indeed, but
Shay Banon is always very helpful on the discussion groups so that's a big
plus.

~~~
te_chris
+1 on this, a better side bar or something on docs would be wonderful, but the
tech just rules. The ease of setting up a redundant cluster is great, not to
mention the just insane response speed. We switched a few page loads from
mongodb to elastic search, mongo was taking ~13000 ms per page load, elastic
took ~250 (2 mm records).

------
polyfractal
Awesome news from a truly awesome developer working on fantastically awesome
software.

Did I mention it is awesome?

If you haven't had a chance to play around with ES - you really should. I've
never used Lucene or Solr but I picked up the basics of ES really quickly. You
can roll out some really impressive search capabilities with embarrassingly
little code (or knowledge).

Just this last weekend I migrated servers and syncing my new server was as
easy as installing ES, joining the cluster and letting everything transfer
over automatically. ElasticSearch comes as close to "magic" as possible,
especially for something as sophisticated as search.

------
jat850
Shay works like mad on this project, it's awesome to see this for him and the
rest of people working together on it. I've been on the ES mailing list for a
number of months now and not a single question goes by without an involved
response from Shay, helping people out every day.

Congrats to all involved.

------
drsintoma
Great news. I discovered ES last year and fell in love with it. Far better
than solr in almost every aspect. When I saw how automatically detects nodes,
distributes data, recovers from a failed node, etc. all without administration
I could not believe it. It's every devops dream.

------
karmi
Also, don't forget to check the ecosystem around elasticsearch: clients,
integration, Puppet & Chef manifests/recipes, etc:
<http://www.elasticsearch.org/guide/appendix/clients.html>

------
unreal37
Yay for them. It's a great story - from one guy working on an idea to a
company.

------
ashray
Been using elasticsearch for a number of projects and all I can say is that
it's really great! We almost replaced it on one large project to use it as a
distributed storage but didn't work out cause it couldn't handle the load.
(not surprising since that's not what it's exactly built for..)

However, as a search solution, elasticsearch is one of the best I've used this
far (used solr, sphinx and fulltext search).

Hope this means that great things are to come! :)

------
whiskers
I've just started getting into Elastic Search for a project I'm working on.
Coming from a couple of years using Solr it is one of the best and most
exciting pieces of tech I've played with in ages.

I hope this announcement doesn't change anything (at least not too much!).

------
haarts
I'm happy to see this! I wish them well. Also, I'm looking forward to their
training course: <http://www.elasticsearch.com/services/training/>

------
orenmazor
We use ES at Wildbit. I love this tool, and I'm really glad for you guys.

6 months ago when we started using it, we'd have easily hired you guys to help
us out with our use cases/jvm optimization.

------
andrewnez
Announcement blog post: <http://www.elasticsearch.com/blog/you-know-for-
search-inc/>

